# Pump TDD Help!!



## shell123x (Mar 20, 2011)

I have just got back from a meal with my family and to be honest I treated myself to a pudding so did quite a lot of insulin! Now my pump is beeping every 2 or 3 minutes telling me "Warning...TDD Exceeded over 50u" What do I do? Ahhhh

Shell


----------



## bev (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Shell,

We havent had this before - but just wondering whether you can go into the menu and change the settings so that the TDD is higher than 50 units. Do you have the manual that came with the pump.Bev


----------



## shell123x (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah yes I just found my manual haha I can change the amount I give in a day its because I ate quite a lot of carbs tonight oops lol! Thank you for your help 

Shell


----------



## elliebug (Mar 20, 2011)

glad you found that setting, there is also a limit to the amount in 1 bolus so if you have a HUGE meal then you might need to alter this too! ie, even if you were well under your TDD if your single bolus limit was 20, you wouldn't be able to bolus more than 20 in one go. (my TDD is about 120!!!) hope you enjoyed your meal


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2011)

elliebug said:


> (my TDD is about 120!!!) hope you enjoyed your meal



 flippy dippy that amount would last me a week


----------



## elliebug (Mar 20, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> flippy dippy that amount would last me a week



lol, i have about 70 a day now. does that seem a lot?!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2011)

elliebug said:


> lol, i have about 70 a day now. does that seem a lot?!



Honest answer? Yes a very lot, compared to what I use 19 TDD.
But if you are getting good numbers then it's right for you


----------



## elliebug (Mar 20, 2011)

how do you do that?! my basal is 40-50 before i've eaten anything. although, i had wondered why my pump only holds 200 units which after you've primed etc only last me 2 days, maybe thats cos i use so much!!!


----------



## bev (Mar 20, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Honest answer? Yes a very lot, compared to what I use 19 TDD.
> But if you are getting good numbers then it's right for you



Hi Sue,

Why is it a lot. I was under the impression that your body needs what your body needs and so if one person needs 5 units for a meal but another only needs 2 - then comparisons shouldnt be made. Alex is 12 and has a TDD of 25 units - but we know a few other children the same age (and one aged 10) who are on 70, 80 and 90 units TDD - so I asked at clinic and was told that it is just individual and we shouldnt compare as it just means one person needs more than another.Bev


----------



## elliebug (Mar 20, 2011)

bev, your prob right, i'd love not to have to change my cannula every other day though, i feel like i'm a very expensive pump patient!!! and i run out of places to put it!! i pay the NHS back with my blood, sweat and tears though so its ok


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 20, 2011)

elliebug said:


> how do you do that?! my basal is 40-50 before i've eaten anything. although, i had wondered why my pump only holds 200 units which after you've primed etc only last me 2 days, maybe thats cos i use so much!!!



No, don't worry about it.  Bev is right, each person is so very very different.   My daughter is 10, nearly 11 and her TDD is between 30 and 45 units.  I have friends whose old and bigger children only have 16 TDD and others who have way over 70 TDD so worry not.

Every single person with type 1 diabetes is very different.    Sue is lucky she only needs 19 TDD but that is her body.   My daughter just couldn't get through the day with that.

You should have been given a bigger pump, we now have the larger reservoir which holds around 300 ml compared the the smaller one which holds 180 ml.

Some people are lucky and their consultants can manage to wangle an upgrade before it is due.  You could try and say that the insulin just isn't lasting at all.

Good luck


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Why is it a lot. I was under the impression that your body needs what your body needs and so if one person needs 5 units for a meal but another only needs 2 - then comparisons shouldnt be made. Alex is 12 and has a TDD of 25 units - but we know a few other children the same age (and one aged 10) who are on 70, 80 and 90 units TDD - so I asked at clinic and was told that it is just individual and we shouldnt compare as it just means one person needs more than another.Bev



Bev,
please reread what I said 



> Yes a very lot, compared to what I use 19 TDD.
> But if you are getting good numbers then it's right for you


----------



## bev (Mar 21, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Bev,
> please reread what I said



Hi Sue,

Sorry if I have misunderstood your reply.I had thought that you were shocked about the difference in insulin requirements from one person to another - and was just pointing out that TDD varies from one person to another, and any comparisons made are fairly irrelevant as it is all individual.Bev


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Elliebug 

Forgive my ignorance/curiosity (still on MDI over here)...

What's your daily carb intake (roughly)?

I've just looked at your 'intro' thread and notice you've had D for 15 years. Did your TDD stay the same when you switched to a pump, or did it rise or fall? Has it always been at about this level or has it risen over the years? Do you ever 'snack-up' to your insulin? (I'm guessing not but I've got myself into that habit on occasions)

Just wondering (if as you say you find it a bit of a hassle doing a set-change so frequently) if there would be some way of reducing your TDD (as others have said you need what you need, but what you need will depend, in part, on what you tend to eat). Sorry this might be a bit of a *thread hijack*


----------

